

Business idea: opaque contact lenses - bambax

I&#x27;m at a conference and the current speaker is boring. We just had lunch. I would very much like to sleep but I&#x27;m at the front row and that would be very rude to the speaker.<p>In an episode of &quot;Broad City&quot; the main character shows she&#x27;s able to sleep with her eyes opened.<p>I can&#x27;t do that (is it even possible?) but I would buy opaque contact lenses that would let me fake awareness, in a heartbeat.<p>I&#x27;m guessing many business people, many politicians, not to mention high school students, would be very interested in that product.<p>Can anyone make it?
======
lmm
Huhwhat? Contact lenses wouldn't hide the fact that your eyes were closed (not
many people can sleep with their eyes open). And sleeping while wearing
contact lenses is dangerous (they limit oxygen to the eyeball).

~~~
bambax
The point is to be able to sleep with your eyes opened; it's difficult but
certainly feasible when no mgore light enters the eyes.

------
drKarl
Something like this?

[http://mcgarnagle.files.wordpress.com/2012/07/jur.png](http://mcgarnagle.files.wordpress.com/2012/07/jur.png)

~~~
bambax
Ah yes maybe glasses with eyes painted on it would work, but it would have to
be super realistic...

